# New nano start in the USA



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT AND to the USA! :biggrin:

Cube tanks are just starting to go a little more "mainstream" but you still won't find them that often in pet stores. So you usually have to order them online.

Check with www.marinedepot.com, www.BigAlsOnline.com, www.greenleafaquariums.com, and some of the other big aquarium distributors. ADA also, though their tanks will probably be the most expensive.

Your old tanks were lovely!


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

It looks like Fluval (Hagen) is either using dennerle tanks or borrowing their design for their kits that are launching this month. There's a planted tank kit and a shrimp kit. 
http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-nano-aquariums-set-to-launch/


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

Great, thanks a lot. 

The Fluval Ebi really looks like what I am looking for.

It seems like I have to wait a little bit, until it is available. I found only a canadian online store who sells it yet.

I am so excited and would love to start right away though....argh


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

It's me again.

I am looking for something like this: 










It's something like this: http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index...category&layout=blog&id=58&Itemid=112&lang=en

All I found is the Turbo CO2 Bio System from Red Sea...and thats quiet expensive I think.

Anyone knows something else?

Thanks


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

If you like the Ebi but want co2 I would just go with the Fluval Flora kit instead. It comes with a small co2 system, then you could just buy the shrimp accessories separately. Every other component as far as the tank, lighting, filter, etc is the same in both kits.


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I do like the EBI. What I do not like about it is the price. With the Ebi comes a lot of stuff I wouldn't buy for my tank. Even with the Flora are things like the background included I don't really need/want.
So propably I just go with a simple rectangular tank to keep the price low. I am not sure yet. 

I saw CO2 tabs somewhere, do you also have liquid CO2 supplements?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

naora said:


> It's me again.
> All I found is the Turbo CO2 Bio System from Red Sea...and thats quiet expensive I think.
> 
> Anyone knows something else?
> ...


Turbo co2 from Red Sea is nothing more than overpriced yeast, sugar, and an empty plastic soda bottle (well it is if you think about it). DIY co2 using yeast isn't expensive so look into that if you haven't yet.

how much are the new fluval tanks? I haven't found anything about their pricing.

As for liquid co2, what we have here in US is Seachem Excel, metricide 14, and Brightwell Aquatics Florinaxis Carbon & Krebs. Co2 tablets aren't that good.

Some places to get cube tanks:
-http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/
-http://www.marinedepot.com/Azoo-Saltwater_Fish__Coral___Reef_Aquariums-AZ1-FIAQ-ct.html
-and ADA suppliers
-Make it yourself! Use this calculator to help: http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium

Sorry if I left anyone out


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

The Ebi is about $110 and the Flora I found at $120. How fast do prices for this stuff drop? Any expirience from the Fluval Edge or the Chi?

I thought about doing it myself, but I was always afraight of chemistry...I have two left hands in things like that  don't want to force my luck.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

There's no chemistry involved in making DIY co2. It's more along the lines of cooking cup noodles. Here's some guides for DIY co2:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/9916-jello-co2-thread.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/118793-diy-co2-w-brown-sugar-oiy.html

And for the price of those fluval tanks, you can get a nice set up for around** the same price.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The fluval flora sounds like a good deal considering you get real plant substrtrate, good lighting, filter, and pressurized CO2. I remember the hydor mini CO2 kit or the red sea paintball kit used to go for over $120 by itself check this out http://www.marineandreef.com/CO2_Green_NRG_Advanced_Hydor_p/rhy00428.htm and this one http://www.bigalsonline.com/product...medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=388701238 Prices have fallen plus petsmart always has sales on new items and frequently have coupons. maybe you can get one for $110 out the door. Im probably gonna get one at some point.


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, those CO2 kits are quit expensive. The one I postet above is something complete diffrent to those high end kits. It's minimalistic, so perfect for a nano :wink:

Do you cover the plant substrat with gravel? In germany we used to put plant substrat about 1/2 inch hight, then cover with gravel also 1 inch.

An interesting point with the flora set is, how often the co2 flask has to be exchanged and what the price for that is.

@PinoyBoy: you are right about the price for a setup. I just calculated some stuff (still without lamp, have to do some reading about what I can get here first)
Mr Aqua Cube $47
Hagen AquaClear 30 $26 (love this filter, it's so quit and easy to maintain)
Deco and Plants $40...
lamp...???

I hate new starts, you have to get everything, really everything new :icon_frow


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Who said anything about starting new?? Go to the s&s to buy used items and save some muhney. Sorry about that bad pun.

Also some sites and stores uses coupon like what Marimoball said.



onefang said:


> Just found some more info on the FLORA.
> It should come with the following:
> 
> 30L (7.9 gal) Bent Front Glass Aquarium
> ...


Actually after searching it up, for 120 dollars this Fluval Flora kit does seem very nice. It actually has items that people use. Searching for the co2 that is included in the Fluval Flora, I came up with this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/119910-new-fluval-co2-kit.html

If this is actually the co2 kit that comes with it, it seems to be a decent deal. But then buying disposable cartridges is going to be a pain and will get very expensive in the long run.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to America... You will find our nano tank options are still catching up to what you are use to. I would look at ADA as an option, though the price might be higher than you are use to. 

You might find many of us are very prone to recomend some sort of pressurized co2 system as we are more use to that type. DIYish(like the denerle) are a little more inconsistent and this _could_ lead to problems. If you want to do a "bio" system on your nano, search for DIY co2. Save the cash and build it yourself with a juice bottle, some airline, check valve and a diffuser. You are only paying for a fancy bottle otherwise.


----------



## vrwm (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...1&product_id=187&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

I have this and I love it. the only thing I changed was the bulb for the light. The one it came with was 1/3 atinic. I comes with a canister filter and compact flourescent lighting.

I use a diy paintball co2 set up. check out the diy section of the forum. It's low cost to set up and low cost to maintain. I fill co2 every 2-3 months for $4 at a paintball shop. I use a pretty high bubble count as I have no fish and want to keep algae down. that will change when I get some CRS.


----------



## naora (Nov 3, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Who said anything about starting new?? Go to the s&s to buy used items and save some muhney. Sorry about that bad pun.


it's a new start for me, cause I had a lot of stuff back in Germany and here I start out with zero equipment :icon_conf

What is s&s?

The Co2 Kit they use is the 20, not the 88.

I think I try DIY. I never had any trouble with the Bio CO2 I used in the bottles. It worked great for all the time.

But first I need a tank...


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

s&s is the swap and shop forum. Good place, good prices.

You're right about the co2 kit. I think it's just the size of the disposable cartridge included but the same regulator; 20 or 88 grams... But then again the threading would be different.

Buying a tank is easy, buying equipment is the fun part.



vrwm said:


> http://www.finnex.net/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&category_id=1&product_id=187&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61
> 
> I have this and I love it. the only thing I changed was the bulb for the light. The one it came with was 1/3 atinic. I comes with a canister filter and compact flourescent lighting.


How can we forget Finnex cube~ish shaped tanks. I'm not sure how reliable Amazon.com is but you can find them for around 50 dollars not including shipping.


----------



## jasn.kennedy (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the EBI's. I do not like it is the price. With the crackers to a lot of things I would not buy my tank. Even if this is the case: the background flora, including I do not really need / want. So propably I just go to a simple rectangular container, to keep prices low.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Pet Supplies Now has the Ebi for 75.00 w/free shipping. 109 for the Flora. Not sure if that C02 system is worth it or not. Read through that other thread and see if people are able to adapt them to paintball canisters, if so it may be a decent deal, but for the 35 bucks it costs extra over the Ebi you are almost at the cost of the DIY paintball system mentioned previously. Worth looking into though.

Also, since you are in Columbus, check out Brian's Tropicals and Swiss Tropicals. They're both down there and seem to have really high quality stock and some equipment. Nice foam for mattenfilters and sponge filters at Swiss Tropicals.

Hope this helps.

-Anthony


----------

